# plans for a simple first engine or a site to purchase



## jonesie (Oct 1, 2009)

i am looking for plans to build a small first engine or a site to buy the plans. i am working on jerry howells power house and it is coming a long real good but it has a lot of parts and is ic. iwould also like to build some at the same time that would run on air that has less to build, would like to get something running. the power house is coming out real good as i am a mouldmaker with 30+yrs. i will post some pics when i get time and fig. out how. thanks jonesie


----------



## cobra428 (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's a place

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_category.php?category=-1650262225

Tony


----------



## jonesie (Oct 1, 2009)

any one of thoese ideas would be fine i just need to no where to get plans the little machineshop does not have alot of choices. thanks


----------



## ironman (Oct 1, 2009)

jonesie, how about free plans for lots of steam/air engines? Try www.john-tom.com his index has a bunch. I have built many of them. Ray


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 1, 2009)

Jonesie, I second Ironman on the john-tom site.

Depending on the size of engine you are interested in making, I can really recommend the "Elmer's Fancy" for a bigger engine, as well as the "Tiny" for a slightly more challenging small engine. I've built both of these and had a *lot* of fun in the process, and neither is overly complicated to do, but were most gratifying to complete.

There are also more intricate designs on the john-tom site if the above is too simple/minimalistic...

Regards, Arnold

<Edit/Added:> If you go for "Tiny", stick to the original plans; the nicely drawn CAD plan has some "flaws"


----------



## jonesie (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks i will try the john tom site


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jonesie,

I have a PDF with a very simple oscillating engine with about six parts to it plus a few standard fasteners. It's made from Lexan so you can see through it to watch how it works. It's a great project fro first time students.

However I don't know how to email it to you. Sending a private message does not give me the option to "attach" anything.

my email is [email protected].

Chris


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 2, 2009)

Simple steam engine plans...see if this works.

Chris


View attachment 20091002115808.pdf


View attachment 20091002115808.pdf


----------



## ironman (Oct 4, 2009)

Jonesie, what did you think of the john-tom site? Find anything worth building? Ray


----------



## jonesie (Oct 4, 2009)

ironman, i did find something on john -tom. i think i will build the wobbler, along with working on my power house. lots of good plans on this site . thanks foe the info. jonesie.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Ironman,

Great reference for free engine plans.  www.john-tom.com is tops. Thanks muchly.

Brian


----------

